# Steelhead Guide Recommendation



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm looking to hire a guide for Steel this coming spring. NE Ohio / NW Pennsylvanian area. Please let me know any recommended guides or guide services.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Mad river outfitters guides up that way from now till spring. Good guys in that shop.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Travis Young said:


> I'm looking to hire a guide for Steel this coming spring. NE Ohio / NW Pennsylvanian area. Please let me know any recommended guides or guide services.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Steelhead alley outfitters. Try to get out with Mario Chance!!


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 332295
> 
> View attachment 332295


Great day. I've never targeted Lake Trout. Definitely one I want to get out for though!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,, Hello Travis.
I had to jump on this one,,, just trying to help.
NE STEELHEAD 
(I can't catch 'em but i have friends who get them non-stop. )

Please give us a tad more personal info (Florida/ Kentucky????) 
(If Interested, you could Reply here, or in a PM (private message).
Info like where you are living, or where you would want to be staying, when up NE Ohio?
Maybe, How much time you'll have free to fish?

I'm only getting nosy cause I could hook you up with a very good friend who 'lives' up on the Conneaut River. He's not a guide, but a 'steelhead magnet, fish every cast' kind of guy.
And, WE, my friends & I have an outstanding place for you to stay in Conneaut,,,,, if it would suit your needs?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chagrin river outfitters in chagrin falls does a guide service. Not sure their range but awesome people to talk to about trout/steelhead for sure.

Don.


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,,, Hello Travis.
> I had to jump on this one,,, just trying to help.
> NE STEELHEAD
> (I can't catch 'em but i have friends who get them non-stop. )
> ...


Hi Doboy 

I live in KY, but from FL and visit there often. Looking to fish for 3-4 days. 2-3 of us going and probably staying at a friends in NE Ohio. 


twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Chagrin river outfitters in chagrin falls does a guide service. Not sure their range but awesome people to talk to about trout/steelhead for sure.
> 
> Don.


Thank you, I'll check them out.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you are fly fishing, Josh Mcqueen from Mad River Outfitters. You will have a blast.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

thephildo0916 said:


> If you are fly fishing, Josh Mcqueen from Mad River Outfitters. You will have a blast.


I second Josh McQueen. Although I have never fished WITH him as a client, I see him on the river 3-4x year for the last few years. Awesome dude, I enjoy my talks with him and watching him with clients and he puts them on fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain chrome (Oct 20, 2018)

Travis Young said:


> I'm looking to hire a guide for Steel this coming spring. NE Ohio / NW Pennsylvanian area. Please let me know any recommended guides or guide services.





Travis Young said:


> I'm looking to hire a guide for Steel this coming spring. NE Ohio / NW Pennsylvanian area. Please let me know any recommended guides or guide services.


Hey Travis , Give Mike at River Road Outfitters a call he’s the most Patient and fun guy to learn from , he will get you on the chrome guaranteed!! He has me hooked for life 440- 668-9270


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

Thank you all for the suggestions!!!


----------

